# Honey candy (jujube)



## abeille (Jun 12, 2003)

Hi everybody,

is anyone familiar with honey candy (the one we eat, not the one used in feeding bees) ? I heard of a producer of honey candy who bought a batch of partially cristallized honey from a beekeeper, and who made honey candies out of it. About 3 weeks later, all his candies began to turn whitish and dryish, like white sugar, and the taste was changing too.

He bought another batch of honey from another beekeeper and there was no problem this time. He always use the same reciepe, and never changes the baking temperatures, etc.

What do you think of it ? Do you know if some variety of honey isn't good for honey candy ? I am puzzled ...

Hugo


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I don't know. I have made pulled taffy with honey. Just take straight honey and cook it and process it like any pulled taffy recipe. I like it. It kept well.


[This message has been edited by Michael Bush (edited October 30, 2003).]


----------



## denise_ky (Aug 29, 2002)

I've been wondering how honey would do in a dehydrator. Has anyone ever tried this to make a type of honey candy?
Denise


----------

